# Snow Valley (Socal)



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Have any of the Socal riders here ridden Snow Valley?  I always blew it off, as it looks pretty jank from the road, but I saw the other day that it's the same acreage as Snow Summit where I normally ride. Not that acreage tells the whole story, but just curious how it compares for those who have ridden both.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i had to ride there a few weeks ago when we had the big storms because they closed the road conveniently right after snow valley. it would have been fine if they knew how to run a resort but they only had 2 bunny lifts open until 1:30, and then when they did open a lift that takes you to the top, the line was seriously like 400 people deep. now im sure its not always that crowded but i wont go back due to their lack of customer service. on an extremely busy blue bird powder day, to only have 2 bunny lifts open is just madness.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Do not go there. Id rather go to Mountain High, even though its super small.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

I had always heard shit about it, but had never been until this season. Going in with very low expectations, I was pleasantly surprised when all the runs were open, and the most I had to wait in line all day was around 40 seconds. The parking situation is pretty good, the snow itself was decent, packed with a few pockets of powder on the day I went. 
Lift 2 allll the way on the right side draws hardly any attention and will take you half way up the mountain.
Also, using the code "PH2" my buddies and I got half off lift tickets, which turned out to be about $22.
For a day of riding, I'd say it was a pretty good deal for southern California.
Does it's terrain compare to Bear Mtn's? No.
If your strapped and looking for a cheap, easy day of boarding, I'd say it's most def. worth it.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

As a second year snowboarder with 2 little ones(6 and 7) I got season passes there last Feb when they had the $199 for the rest of last season and all of this year. It was worth every penny of it. They even refunded the price of the season pass for the wife because she is pregnant and cant use it. Great customer service. I was there the weekend of the big snow. That was crazy. Part of the issue with the lifts is they were not prepared for 6 foot of fresh snow. They had to dig out the lifts at the bottom and de-ice the lift cable rollers at the top. That takes some time. I just stayed late and alot of the people left so it was wide open. 

My review after going about 12 times so far:

1. Decent food at a decent price.
2. Slow but acceptable lifts(Normally)
3. Great staff
4. Good beginner stuff off lift 13(for the little ones)
5. Edge is good and flows well from one feature to the next.
6. Slide Peak is great with fresh snow on it. Windy as all hell but good runs.
7. Intermediate runs are not all that challenging
8. Diamond runs are short compared to the higher end resorts.
9. Parking is great compared to some of the other local resorts.
10. Great views.

Overall I am happy with it for the amount we paid for season passes. I think there is alot more potential there though. If you cant afford some of the better resorts, go here and have a fun day riding.



Gib


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I started riding snow valley a couple years ago when works started putting constraints on my time. Its closer and less crowded, for the most part, so I can get in more runs and still have some of the day left over to do other stuff. My girl really likes it because the runs are pretty mellow and because its not crowded so she can focus on learning. Overall, its great for beginners and for days when time is an issue.


----------



## Big B (Jan 19, 2010)

I was there yesterday and they have a deal going called "why not Wednesdays". Using the promo code KCAL you can get an all day lift ticket on a Wednesday for $9.67. No bullshit. Ten bucks we rode all day. The mountain is small but has a pretty cool little park and nice wide open green and blues for the beginner to intermediate. I had a blast, every run was open and there was hardly anybody there. Again compared to bear its nothing but for the convenience and the price well worth it.

Im actually thinking about going up to snow valley this Saturday. Has anyone been there on a saturday? Im just curious how crowded it gets on the weekend.


----------



## eeejayeight (Jan 8, 2010)

Snow valley is not to crowded on weekends, just the staff sucks and is slow and unprepared. You will end up waiting 10 minutes for a lift that takes 10 minutes to get to the top for a 2 minute run. 

Secret is to use only the mid lifts anytime after 9am and it will be sweet.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to agree that you go all the way into the "back country" or to the top and then stop at the little Deer Meadows shack and get back on the lift there. If you go all the way down, it is a cluster. I reccomend going off trail in the "back country" area. The crowd isnt too bad on a saturday. It could be worse, but there are alot of people that have o clue what they are doing that rent a board and go to the hardest runs there and just get in the way... they need to stay at their ability level.


Gib


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

mt high :thumbsup:


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

the only hit I have on high is their parking is terrible. unless you get there at like 5 am.....LOL but if that is all I can think of, must not be too bad. much better runs than SV and faster lifts! I am going there again on the 19th. East or west is the question.....


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

Gibs said:


> the only hit I have on high is their parking is terrible. unless you get there at like 5 am.....LOL but if that is all I can think of, must not be too bad. much better runs than SV and faster lifts! I am going there again on the 19th. East or west is the question.....


yeah dude i know. i was talking to a staff member and he said pretty much any weekend that there's any fresh snow you get a whole bunch of new riders that usually would never come, and they'll grab their brother and mother and come down. i try to get there by 7 to get a space. 

as for east vs. west...i usually chill at east, hit some jumps and go explore some less-crowded runs till about 12 or 1, then head to west. problem with west is that it has a lot of green runs so people go there to learn. then the rest of the people, everyone thinks they're a pro so they just HAVE to go hit that park. 

east is seriously underrated though...really long nice runs with great jumps


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Gibs said:


> the only hit I have on high is their parking is terrible. unless you get there at like 5 am.....LOL but if that is all I can think of, must not be too bad. much better runs than SV and faster lifts! I am going there again on the 19th. East or west is the question.....


And their ticket window is the most redonkulous thing I've ever seen. I waited in line for 45 minutes, when there were maybe 30 people in front of me. You couldn't pay me to go back to Mt High on a weekend.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

buggravy said:


> And their ticket window is the most redonkulous thing I've ever seen. I waited in line for 45 minutes, when there were maybe 30 people in front of me. You couldn't pay me to go back to Mt High on a weekend.


thats why you get a seasons pass or a 6-pack of tickets so you can just go right through to the lift


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

i am goig on the 19th.....weekday no crowds!!!!


----------

